# The Michigan-Sportsman Cook Book



## MSUICEMAN

well, maybe we should see if we could find a publisher (printer) and binder... if we can find one that would do it for a decent rate, then move on to have another call for recipes, then put it together.


----------



## EdB

I work for a book printer. The pre-work is to pull all the recipes together and format them into a book. We do not do that work at our place. It can be done on a home computer with the desktop publishing software. I could help on the manufacturing aspect of it.


----------



## Firecracker

I think its a great Idea and would buy one for sure


----------



## umas911

I would buy one and why limit it to Michigan-sportsman try the sister sites to we all share the same recipes forums


----------

